# Vans in snow!



## RCT

I'm considering buying a cargo van for my next work vehicle. The problem is, I live in a relatively rural area of Wisconsin and we get quite a bit of snow/sleet/ice. I'm worried that a 2wd van won't hack it. I also don't know if a 1/2 ton awd Chevy van can handle enough weight for me and those 4x4 conversions are a little out of my price range.

Any how, every time I ask another local contractor how their van works in winter I get the old, ah it works fine. The thing is most guys around here (myself included to some degree) tend to just make things work and I want the vehicle to work WELL.

Anyone have any personal opinions to share about using vans in snowy areas? Thanks!


----------



## tcleve4911

RCT said:


> I'm considering buying a cargo van for my next work vehicle. The problem is, I live in a relatively rural area of Wisconsin and we get quite a bit of snow/sleet/ice. I'm worried that a 2wd van won't hack it. I also don't know if a 1/2 ton awd Chevy van can handle enough weight for me and those 4x4 conversions are a little out of my price range.
> 
> Any how, every time I ask another local contractor how their van works in winter I get the old, ah it works fine. The thing is most guys around here (myself included to some degree) tend to just make things work and I want the vehicle to work WELL.
> 
> Anyone have any personal opinions to share about using vans in snowy areas? Thanks!


Lots of people use them year round here in Maine

Good studded snow tires
Some quick attach chains
Portable winch or tow rope & com-a-long
Sand bucket
A shovel

Should be good to go :jester:


----------



## mnjconstruction

I started running 2wd cargo vans in the late 90's. I live in northern maine. We get a lot of snow, I mean feet apon feet. i run studded tires all the way around them and do ok. Now dont get me wrong, its far from a 4wd pickup but it will work. I tend to have alot of weight in mine so that helps alot. Usally when we have a large storm over 16" i take the day off. But as far as icy roads, light snow, my van seems to do pretty good. But i wouldnt want to go threw a winter up here without studs, thats for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## App-ironworks

RCT said:


> I'm considering buying a cargo van for my next work vehicle. The problem is, I live in a relatively rural area of Wisconsin and we get quite a bit of snow/sleet/ice. I'm worried that a 2wd van won't hack it. I also don't know if a 1/2 ton awd Chevy van can handle enough weight for me and those 4x4 conversions are a little out of my price range.
> 
> Any how, every time I ask another local contractor how their van works in winter I get the old, ah it works fine. The thing is most guys around here (myself included to some degree) tend to just make things work and I want the vehicle to work WELL.
> 
> Anyone have any personal opinions to share about using vans in snowy areas? Thanks!


I used to drive a pair of late 80's G20's (back in my youth, when they were new) in upstate NY delivering radiators from New Paltz to Glens Falls and west past Schenectady. Studded snows, for sure. They did pretty good when loaded, empty not as good, but doable. 

The worst part was the heat, or lack thereof. Get an auxiliary heater, brrrr.


----------



## katoman

I'm in the great white north.

I run a one ton van with BF Goodrich M&S All Terain tires on the rear. These things are great. !

I can go almost anywhere, never been stuck.

Part of the reason is there is weight in the truck. An empty pickup will not perform well in snow either. That's why transport trucks are not bothered by it as we are - weight.

I had 3/4 tons up until this new van. !/2 ton won't carry any weight. I would opt for a least the 3/4 ton.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

You can buy four wheel drive vans. Are there a lot of hills in your area? I've seen vans tip over in the snow around here, but we have lots of hills, and people don't know how to drive. I think if everything is flat, and you have four wheel drive winter tires then you will be fine. I just had the Blizzack tires put on my truck and they work great in the snow. You can get a fairly good price at tirerack.com.


----------



## G&J

Weight over the drive wheels

Good winter tires studded if possible

I run a 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive all year round while my 3/4 ton 4+4 sits in the driveway except to plow. I do carry a set of quick attach chains but have never used them.


----------



## Tinstaafl

I drive a 2WD E250 and it just plain sucks in the snow. I grew up in lake-effect snow territory north of Pittsburgh, so I've had some practice.

I will echo the comments above though--keep some good weight in it and a set of chains, and you'll do fine. Can't speak for studded tires, as they've never been legal where I've lived.


----------



## J.C.

My old business partner had a 2wd full size van and we used to call it the [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]toboggan. The thing was awful in the snow. Never had studded snow tires or anything on the van but I'm sure that would have helped it a bit. 
[/FONT]


----------



## 11678

I drive a 2wd pickup which drives similar to a van. Rear wheel drive no weight over drive axle. I ordered the last 2 with a Posi rear, helps, but as posted above, too much snow, stay home.


----------



## HitchC&L

My father runs a 2wd extended van. 

He usually has around 10 60-70 pound sand bags that yu can pick up from the hardware store. He runs studded Hakkapellita tires on it, and it goes well. He keeps a set of chains in the back in case hes going up a long steep drive, or down a bad dirt road.

He will take it out in most any weather, as long as you take it easy and dont expect to drive like a 4x4 pickup, then it will do just fine.

Its obviously not perfect, but it does more than just "get by"


----------



## woodchuck2

I used to drive a Dodge B100, short little bugger with the 318/auto. Being young i did a lot of burn outs with it thus blowing the rear end. I got lucky with a replacement that had a true Posi in it. The thing was a tank in the snow after that. So IMO spending some coin on a rear locker or a good clutch posi would be well worth the investment.


----------



## mikeswoods

I've driven a lot of vans in my life---The Dodges were the worst in snow--the Fords the best--

Chevy not bad--Keep weight in the truck and good tires--That is the key--

Oh, and learn how to drive in snow----Around here most of the cars that I see stuck or rolled over are 4 wheel drive SUVs---An idiot could wreck a snow mobile--Mike--


----------



## Warren

They suck. I have had mine for 6 years now. Ford E350 extended which makes it longer and taller and able to catch the wind better. Going is not as bad as stopping. As with any vehicle, the driver makes a huge difference. Took me a couple winters to get used to how it handled in the snow. Good tires help but are not the cure all. I was out in mine today with not so decent tires and made it home alive with about 8" of snow throughout the day. Only one major slide and I was able to right it although it was close and required an underwear change after I made it home.


----------



## festerized

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashcon

If you haul a trailer in the snow you will get stuck when you turn around 

or back up. If you only use the van for tool and material hauling then you 

will be ok until you get major snow. I had a chevy express with bald a$$ 

tires and got stuck alot last winter. We don't get alot of snow but I haul 

a 8.5' x 16' trailer almost everyday. I bought an '08 F 350 dually 4 x4 so 

this winter should be a cake walk. Good luck with your choice.

Chad


----------



## angus242

I'm with festerized; 4WD


----------



## charlesmd

Vans suck in bad weather. If you can have 4wd installed-do it.... I bought a 2wd e-350 cutaway in 07 and if I had it to do over again, I would have spent the extra money to have 4wd installed.


----------



## RCT

Thanks for all the input! I wish studded tires were legal here in Wisconsin. I'm still unsure, I've gotten pretty used to my 4X4 GMC pickup.:thumbup: The thing I like the best about cargo vans is the relatively low price vs. a comparable 4x4 pickup. I don't know if it's worth it though.


----------



## RCT

Ashcon said:


> If you haul a trailer in the snow you will get stuck when you turn around
> 
> or back up. If you only use the van for tool and material hauling then you
> 
> will be ok until you get major snow. I had a chevy express with bald a$$
> 
> tires and got stuck alot last winter. We don't get alot of snow but I haul
> 
> a 8.5' x 16' trailer almost everyday. I bought an '08 F 350 dually 4 x4 so
> 
> this winter should be a cake walk. Good luck with your choice.
> 
> Chad


Thanks, another good point. I do have a 7 x 14 enclosed trailer. One of my thoughts with the van was to reduce the need to haul the trailer constantly. I can see towing that sucker in 2wd in winter sucking when I will need it though.


----------



## Anderson

I love my Van and cannot imagine driving a pick up, I will run down to the tire store as soon as I see a snow flake and have them put on the sonw tires for free that I bought last year. 
It ran like a champ, just have to keeo out of the way of the 70 mph 4x4 SUV's


----------



## robert c1

I have a Ford E250 and it's ridiculously bad in the snow. 

I live in the land of drizzle so it's rarely a problem (once every couple years) but it's pretty well parked once the snow hits. 

I need to go up a short minor gradient street to get to the main roads and it's pretty much not going to happen in that rig. When it snowed a couple years ago I took a flat shovel and scooped a trail down that silly little grade change. I'm sure I looked ridiculous but it got the job done.


----------



## rex

my SRW 1 ton cube van with mud tires on the back is a fukin tank in the snow will not get stuck....will plow thru anything....

just dont be stupid.....


----------



## concretemasonry

RCT - first, the real spelling is Luxembourg to be authentic - from a Luxembourger (my great-grandfather lived north of Milwaukee).

4WD is a good bail-out for drivers that get themselves in trouble. I have a 4WD Jimmy (Micheline LXT M/S tires) and rarely use the 4WD, except in an emergency or unavoidable situation. It is worthless for stopping unless you gear down to get out of a problem created by a false sense of security or others. - It is fun to come up on a problem and shift down and go up and around people on a ramp, but that is rare.

Even when I go to lock in the 4WD in low range, it makes little difference in stopping or steering/control, but helps get out of bad situations, but does not use the engine to slow the vehicle if it is really slipper/icy. I switch to 4WD once or twice a year to make sure it functions.

You are in a relatively flat area, so stopping is more important than "bulling" your way through the wet snows and ice may you get. - Just from a old driver from MN and NE MI where the snow it not quite the same as yours.

When it comes down to basics, it is up to the driver to determine the needs. The problem comes if you have an employee that can't drive well and blames situations on the vehicle. If the guy can't drive and blames the equipment, ask a few questions.


----------



## RCT

concretemasonry said:


> RCT - first, the real spelling is Luxembourg to be authentic - from a Luxembourger (my great-grandfather lived north of Milwaukee).
> 
> 4WD is a good bail-out for drivers that get themselves in trouble. I have a 4WD Jimmy (Micheline LXT M/S tires) and rarely use the 4WD, except in an emergency or unavoidable situation. It is worthless for stopping unless you gear down to get out of a problem created by a false sense of security or others. - It is fun to come up on a problem and shift down and go up and around people on a ramp, but that is rare.
> 
> Even when I go to lock in the 4WD in low range, it makes little difference in stopping or steering/control, but helps get out of bad situations, but does not use the engine to slow the vehicle if it is really slipper/icy. I switch to 4WD once or twice a year to make sure it functions.
> 
> You are in a relatively flat area, so stopping is more important than "bulling" your way through the wet snows and ice may you get. - Just from a old driver from MN and NE MI where the snow it not quite the same as yours.
> 
> When it comes down to basics, it is up to the driver to determine the needs. The problem comes if you have an employee that can't drive well and blames situations on the vehicle. If the guy can't drive and blames the equipment, ask a few questions.


Really good point about employees driving the vehicle. I had a helper a while back that always drove like a maniac. I'd have him take the truck to get materials and sh*t would be all thrown around inside when he got back. Best I can figure is he was taking corners like it was a Porsche or something. That guy would have a van in the ditch in no time!

Thanks for the info, by the way I always wondered why Luxemburg, WI is spelled the way it is and not Luxembourg like the country.:blink:


----------



## Winchester

Good winter tires make all the difference in the world.

I don't think you'd have any problems getting to work and back unless it's in the mountains or something :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Our e150 handles like crap in the snow. Every winter it gets stuck even with snow tires and chains. 4wd drive makes a massive difference in the snow. I got stuck in my f150 quite a few time last year and 4wd saved me every time.


----------



## shesaremonclus

you are getting stuck in the snow in VA?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shesaremonclus said:


> you are getting stuck in the snow in VA?


Yep we did a few times last winter. We had over 2 ft of snow in one night and we travel out of state a lot on work so also hit snow in other areas. They are ok vans if you can keep them on the road. Once you hit the grass the chains don't do nothing other than dig you deeper.

Here's one of the snow days from last year.


----------



## superfoilinsula

I viewed van in a snowfall, when I was 13. I saw it at Nainital. Experience was very beautiful. Side by side I have got fear also. I scared, cried and always think about God. At last I reached in our hotel with my parents with a new experience.


----------



## Winchester

BCConstruction said:


> Our e150 handles like crap in the snow. Every winter it gets stuck even with snow tires and chains. 4wd drive makes a massive difference in the snow. I got stuck in my f150 quite a few time last year and 4wd saved me every time.


I'm gonna call bull on that...

I could go almost anywhere I needed even in my* '96 pontiac sunfire *when it had snow tires on. I can't imagine an F150 stuck in the snow if you had snow tires on. Did you put some weight in the back of the truck?

Pretty much the only time I would ever get stuck while I have snow tires on is if the snow was higher than the bottom of my vehicle (taking the weight off the tires).

If you live in a place that gets a lot of snow, then it should be plowed away before it gets that high.


----------



## Winchester

superfoilinsula said:


> I viewed van in a snowfall, when I was 13. I saw it at Nainital. Experience was very beautiful. Side by side I have got fear also. I scared, cried and always think about God. At last I reached in our hotel with my parents with a new experience.


wow...

deep.

:laughing:


----------



## skyhook

*Vans in snow*

no worries.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Winchester said:


> I'm gonna call bull on that...
> 
> I could go almost anywhere I needed even in my* '96 pontiac sunfire *when it had snow tires on. I can't imagine an F150 stuck in the snow if you had snow tires on. Did you put some weight in the back of the truck?
> 
> Pretty much the only time I would ever get stuck while I have snow tires on is if the snow was higher than the bottom of my vehicle (taking the weight off the tires).
> 
> If you live in a place that gets a lot of snow, then it should be plowed away before it gets that high.


After seeing snow tires make zero difference on many a vehicle in winter I don't put them on my vehicles. Our company does though and they'll have snow tires for winter use as we have to deliver medical equipment to hospitals no matter what the weather. The issue is when you come of the road and hit the dirt. The snow tires and chains do nothing to help you get out and even with 4 wheel drive it makes no difference. 

Also the roads around here don't get plowed as well as they really should. I will try and dig the pics out from last year of the interstate.


----------



## woodchuck2

I believe the opinions of what vehicle is good in snow and what tires are good in snow will vary by location, how the vehicle is set up and how good the driver is. I myself have driven in snow all my life and i also like to think i know how to drive. My old Dodge van was a tank in snow because it had a posi rear, short wheelbase for better balance and i always ran aggressive mud tires on the rear and weight in the back. Pushing snow with the bumper was a common occurrence going to and from work. Same went for all the Honda's i have owned, put aggressive tires on it and lug the engine in the hills and the junks would chug everywhere you wanted to go. I had a Dodge Dakota 2X4 with a cap, bed full of tools and aggressive snows on the rear that would chug around in 12" of snow with no issues. My ECSB diesel i run Cooper Discovery M/S for the winter, i can plow most driveways in 2X4 and no weight in the bed. I put the loaded sander on and it is almost unstoppable in 4X4. Chains are good for emergencies but i personally do not use them, but for some locations it is mandatory to run them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

woodchuck2 said:


> I believe the opinions of what vehicle is good in snow and what tires are good in snow will vary by location, how the vehicle is set up and how good the driver is. I myself have driven in snow all my life and i also like to think i know how to drive. My old Dodge van was a tank in snow because it had a posi rear, short wheelbase for better balance and i always ran aggressive mud tires on the rear and weight in the back. Pushing snow with the bumper was a common occurrence going to and from work. Same went for all the Honda's i have owned, put aggressive tires on it and lug the engine in the hills and the junks would chug everywhere you wanted to go. I had a Dodge Dakota 2X4 with a cap, bed full of tools and aggressive snows on the rear that would chug around in 12" of snow with no issues. My ECSB diesel i run Cooper Discovery M/S for the winter, i can plow most driveways in 2X4 and no weight in the bed. I put the loaded sander on and it is almost unstoppable in 4X4. Chains are good for emergencies but i personally do not use them, but for some locations it is mandatory to run them.


I'm sure every area is different. Last year here they had trouble plowing all the roads. The massive plows the DOT used couldn't even plow the roads well. They even had them massive graders trying to move the snow from the road but with no luck. i think they called it verglas. I couldn't find them pics from last year on the interstate but it's the worst I had ever seen a road. Hundreds of cars at the side of the road and only 2" of compacted snow on the road but it was like an ice rink. I was the only vehicle on that 5 mile stretch that was moving and had my normal summer tires on. I didn't even miss my normal sat visit to chik-fil-a. Even our brand new chevy 3/4 ton got stuck a few weeks ago in just 3" of snow. Guy pulled around a car that was sideways on the road and the truck hit the soft mud and got stuck. They do pull trailers with the trucks though so getting stuck is pretty common.


it was like this

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1077j_route-tres-glissante-verglas-portla_auto


----------



## Winchester

In Vancouver we're not allowed having studded tires, unfortunately, but then again we don't need it most of the time.

I'm originally from New Brunswick (east coast) and I've driven in snow my whole life. There is a huge difference with or without snow tires.

Your stopping distance with snow tires is very good compared to without.

Traction is a huge difference. Snow tires have much softer rubber so when they're cold they have better traction. Normal tires when they get cold, the rubber gets hard and you might as well be driving with blocks of ice as your tires.

You can easily see the difference pulling up to a snowy intersection who has snow tires and who doesn't. (hopefully the guy behind you does). And good luck going up a hill without them.

If the snow is well compacted on the road and hasn't been salted or sanded then it might as well be ice and unless you have studded tires your life will be tough either way.

There are highways here in BC that they have inspections in rough conditions. If you don't have snow tires you're not goin through.









Before buying snow tires it's good to read reviews, if buying used it's important to check the wear. Since the rubber is softer they wear out much faster, especially if driven during warm weather. I like tirerack.com for buying tires and reading reviews.

However, _*some people*_ just can't drive in snow no matter what tires they have. :laughing:


----------



## J.C.

BCConstruction said:


> it was like this
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1077j_route-tres-glissante-verglas-portla_auto


Was that first guy hitting the gas or the brake? That takes real skill to run into that many things, it was like watching a pin ball game.


----------



## Framer53

J.C. said:


> Was that first guy hitting the gas or the brake? That takes real skill to run into that many things, it was like watching a pin ball game.



Check the brake lights. They were on all the way.


----------



## J.C.

Framer53 said:


> Check the brake lights. They were on all the way.


It looks like the brake lights are only on for the first second or two when he hit the first car. For the rest of it, it's looks like just tail lights and it sounds like he punched the gas after the first pole.


----------

